# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  BKMech-Co.ltd GIỚI THIỆU TỚI KHÁCH HÀNG VỀ CÔNG TY CHÚNG TÔI

## BKMech Co.,ltd

Công ty TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN TỬ BÁCH KHOA (BKMech)

BKMech được thành lập ngày 09 tháng 08 năm 2004. Công ty có đội ngũ cán bộ kỹ thuật  giàu kinh nghiệm, bao gồm các PGS, Tiến sỹ, Thạc sỹ, Kỹ sư thuộc các chuyên ngành Tự động hóa, Kỹ thuật điện tử, Điện tử viễn thông, Công nghệ thông tin và Cơ khí chế tạo máy. Công ty còn hợp tác nghiên cứu, tiếp nhận hỗ trợ kỹ thuật, chuyển giao công nghệ từ các nhà cung cấp.

Với phương châm phát triển sản phẩm mang thương hiệu Việt đáp ứng nhu cầu ngày càng phát triển của sản xuất công nghiệp trong nước. Công ty tự hào là công ty đầu tiên của Việt Nam thiết kế sản xuất máy công cụ điều khiển số CNC. Ngoài ra, BKMech còn cung cấp các giải pháp tổng thể trong lĩnh vực CAD/CAM&CAE. 

Tiêu chí hoạt động của Công ty là: “Đối tác tin cậy trong lĩnh vực sản xuất tiên tiến”.

Văn phòng giao dịch: 

Địa chỉ : Tầng 2, Số 281 Đội Cấn, Liễu Giai, Ba Đình, Hà Nội, Việt Nam 
Điện thoại : +84462934918
Fax : +84432373745
Website: bkmech.com.vn

----------


## Nam CNC

quảng cáo thì vào mục quảng cáo .... còn giới thiệu thì giới thiệu đúng cái máy mà mình làm cộng thêm cái video và hình ảnh thực tế máy chạy nha .

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

> quảng cáo thì vào mục quảng cáo .... còn giới thiệu thì giới thiệu đúng cái máy mà mình làm cộng thêm cái video và hình ảnh thực tế máy chạy nha .


Sr mình mới tham gia nên post chưa đúng chủ đề và cũng chưa đc post link và video. Sr bạn ^^

----------


## ktshung

> quảng cáo thì vào mục quảng cáo .... còn giới thiệu thì giới thiệu đúng cái máy mà mình làm cộng thêm cái video và hình ảnh thực tế máy chạy nha .


Phải công nhận là ông này mà làm admin thì chuẩn, khó tính thôi rồi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Sr mình mới tham gia nên post chưa đúng chủ đề và cũng chưa đc post link và video. Sr bạn ^^


cty về công nghệ mà..... haiz

----------

